# What kind of inks are used to print designs on t shirts which glow under UV light? What process should I use to print them on a black T shirt?



## Ava Affinwalla (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey Everyone!

So I've been working on trying to start my own brand of psychedelic clothing, but being in India the printers are not as advanced as the rest of the world, and I can't seem to figure out from anywhere what kind of inks I should be using. I've heard that there are UV as well as fluorescent inks, but haven't been able to find any information on them. 

I've also been wondering what method I can use to directly print these special inks onto a garment? PS - I've tried sublimation printing, but it doesnt give me the effect I'm looking for. Screen prints give me a much more vibrant colour, but since I've been using regular inks they don't glow in UV light.

I would really appreciate any information anyone could give me on this topic! Thanks !

Here are some links and pictures of the kind of prints I'm looking to achieve - 

Xeno Friends t-shirt by luminokaya


T-Shirts - Public Beta Wear


----------



## sgsellsit (Jul 31, 2008)

Standard white ink will glow under a blacklight but if you get into colors and UV specifics be prepared to pay. Checkout uvgear and ICC inks.


----------

